

Why Backblaze Bought a Porn Site - skrause
https://www.backblaze.com/blog/why-backblaze-bought-a-porn-site/

======
budmang
Coincidentally, at the last company we did, MailFrontier...someone also
registered the misspelling MailFronteir and put up a site selling condoms.

